# what kind of wood for the roof and back



## txpigeon (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi
i am new to this i live in texas i am building a loft for my white homing pigeons
i have a question can you use osb wood on the top and back and what kind of paint to use on it do you paint both side of it 
or can you use tin on the top for the roof
i am disable and on a fix income 
thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

txpigeon said:


> Hi
> i am new to this i live in texas i am building a loft for my white homing pigeons
> i have a question can you use osb wood on the top and back and what kind of paint to use on it do you paint both side of it
> or can you use tin on the top for the roof
> ...


I would advise against using OSB board. You CAN use it, some people do, but I would think that it wouldn't last very long and in a few years, you would have to replace/build all over again. IF you do use it, you would need to put a few good coats of paint on it to seal it good. OSB just isn't made to withstand the outside. That's just my opinion.
And a tin roof, I would expect that the loft would get VERY hot inside during the summer. So, don't think that's a good idea either. 
I hear you about the fixed income, however, it's cheaper in the long run to do it right the first time, rather than have to re-do it in a few years.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

What I did was to use osb board as the complete box, top back sides, it was old stuff too. I just painted it, (primer, then exterior white-latex) inside and out. Then I used tin for the roof (new) because of hail! The tin covers the 2 feet of wood roof over the birds, and the 2' of open small avairy. My loft is next to my garage, for wind protection, and afternoon shade. It does not over heat because my loft is so airy.
Use white paint, because mites don't like it, and it's a cool color.
Hope this helps, ND Cooper


----------

